# FJP program



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Given the results of the 1st phase of the elections, you may want to know what the Ikhwan actually stand for. 

Here is a link for the FJP election program, in English. Enjoy 

FJP Program En


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a quick flick through ( very very busy just now) and it made interesting reading.

One question.. If you are christian is the head of your area the sheik/mayor?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a quick flick through ( very very busy just now) and it made interesting reading.
> 
> One question.. If you are christian is the head of your area the sheik/mayor?


If you are a christian you just keep your head down and pray...no matter who is in charge!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a quick flick through ( very very busy just now) and it made interesting reading.
> 
> One question.. If you are christian is the head of your area the sheik/mayor?


I have read big chunks of it, not all. My first impression, text is either a poor translation or perhaps the Arabic original is also written in a very simplistic form, to ensure the politically illiterate millions can follow. My Arabic is not good enough to compare. 

My favourite paragraphs: 

"Ensure women's access to all their rights, consistent with the values of Islamic law"  i.e no equal rights for women 

"non-Muslims have the right to refer to their own rules and laws in the fields of family and religious affairs" and what about atheists? of course there are only two religions in the world and atheists don't exist in Egypt 

"The State is civil and civilian, for the Islamic State is civilian in nature. It is not a military state ruled by armed forces" SCAF big ouch


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I read through a large part of it, and found it interesting that street children, evidently, exist because of divorce.

I think the writing is on the wall.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sheik Shahat is a leader of the ultraconservative Islamists known as Salafis, whose coalition of parties is running second behind the Brotherhood party in the early returns of Egypt’s parliamentary elections. He and his allies are demanding strict prohibitions against interest-bearing loans, alcohol and “fornication,” with traditional Islamic corporal punishment like stoning for adultery.

“I want to say: citizenship restricted by Islamic Shariah, freedom restricted by Islamic Shariah, equality restricted by Islamic Shariah,” he said in a public debate. “Shariah is obligatory, not just the principles — freedom and justice and all that.”


The Salafis are political newcomers, directed by religious leaders who favor long beards in imitation of the Prophet Muhammad. Many frown on the mixing of the sexes, refusing to shake hands with women let alone condoning any sort of political activity by them. Although their parties are required to include female candidates, they usually print pictures of flowers instead of the women’s faces on campaign posters. And while the Salafis’ ideology strikes many Egyptians as extreme and anachronistic, their sheiks command built-in networks of devoted followers, and even voters who disagree with their puritanical doctrine often credit the Salafis with integrity and authenticity.

After the first election results last week, the Brotherhood’s Freedom and Justice Party quickly declared that it had no plans to form any coalition with the Salafis, with some members already ending months of restrained silence by striking back. In an interview after the vote, for example, Dina Zakaria, a spokeswoman for the party, derided the Salafis’ prohibition on women in leadership roles and their refusal to print the faces of their female candidates.

“We don’t hold stagnant positions,” she said, insisting that the Brotherhood’s party favored an evolving understanding of Islam that supported the right of women to choose their own roles. (At campaign rallies, women from the party sometimes underscore the point by saying Muhammad even enlisted women in combat.)

Such debates, however, threaten to knock the Brotherhood off the fine line it has attempted to walk.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I have read big chunks of it, not all. My first impression, text is either a poor translation or perhaps the Arabic original is also written in a very simplistic form, to ensure the politically illiterate millions can follow. My Arabic is not good enough to compare.
> 
> My favourite paragraphs:
> 
> ...


:clap2:

Wanted to add more, but think I shouldn't :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's elections authority has released the final results of first round list seat balloting. Click here to view the data.

List seats will make up two-thirds of the People's Assembly, the country's lower house of parliament. Previously the elections authority said it would not release results until everything was done, in January.


In response to a question from Al Jazeera Cairo producer Nadia Abou el-Magd, the head of Egypt's High Elections Commission says voter turnout in the first round of voting was 52% and not 62% as the commission announced last week.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahram Online:

"The Muslim Brotherhood’s Freedom and Justice Party ‎‎(FJP) released a statement on Monday slamming satellite ‎television stations “owned by businessmen” for ‎transmitting what it described as “false information” about ‎Egypt’s ongoing parliamentary elections.‎

According to the FJP, these channels are playing a ‎‎“dangerous role” by “misleading voters with false news,” ‎incorrectly suggesting for instance that runoff elections ‎had been cancelled in the Cairo voting districts of El-‎Sahel and Shubra and in Alexandria’s Maharam Bek. ‎

Such inaccurate information, the party noted, came in ‎spite of the fact that Egypt’s Supreme Electoral ‎Commission (SEC) had explicitly denied reports that ‎some runoffs had been cancelled.‎

The FJP went on to urge the local media to cover the ‎ongoing polls objectively and refrain from “manipulating ‎the Egyptian people in the interests of a small number of ‎businessmen.”‎

Several Egyptian satellite television channels are owned ‎by prominent businessmen of liberal political orientations, ‎including ONTV, owned by Coptic-Christian billionaire and ‎founding member of the liberal Free Egyptians party ‎Naguib Sawris, and El-Hayat, owned by El-Sayed El-‎Badawy, head of the liberal Wafd Party.‎"


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Given the results of the 1st phase of the elections, you may want to know what the Ikhwan actually stand for.
> 
> Here is a link for the FJP election program, in English. Enjoy
> 
> FJP Program En


One thing it said is that 8 million Egyptians have Hepatitis C. Has anybody any idea as to why the number is so high?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatlady said:


> One thing it said is that 8 million Egyptians have Hepatitis C. Has anybody any idea as to why the number is so high?


Probably due to the multiple use of the same needle when their was a mass vaccination programme in the 70 s and 80 s.... Hygiene is not a number one priority here


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Probably due to the multiple use of the same needle when their was a mass vaccination programme in the 70 s and 80 s.... Hygiene is not a number one priority here


Thanks, I didn´t know about the mass vaccination. 

This is a very scary number indeed.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I have read big chunks of it, not all. My first impression, text is either a poor translation or perhaps the Arabic original is also written in a very simplistic form, to ensure the politically illiterate millions can follow. My Arabic is not good enough to compare.
> 
> 
> "non-Muslims have the right to refer to their own rules and laws in the fields of family and religious affairs" and what about atheists? of course there are only two religions in the world and atheists don't exist in Egypt


I'm confused at your remark 

They are talking about family law here. Do you know the difference and why there is different family law and what athiests do in this situation?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Cairo Cathy said:


> I'm confused at your remark
> 
> They are talking about family law here. Do you know the difference and why there is different family law and what athiests do in this situation?


I am fully aware of what they are talking about. My point is the FJP political program only acknowledges 2 options: one for the Muslim majority, the other for the Christian minority. Family law would therefore remain dependent on religious affiliation. Not everyone in Egypt has a religious belief EVEN though Egyptian IDs carry the holder's religion. So atheists by law (no choice) are categorised as Muslim, Christian...and family law would be applied according to this categorisation.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I am fully aware of what they are talking about. My point is the FJP political program only acknowledges 2 options: one for the Muslim majority, the other for the Christian minority. Family law would therefore remain dependent on religious affiliation. Not everyone in Egypt has a religious belief EVEN though Egyptian IDs carry the holder's religion. So atheists by law (no choice) are categorised as Muslim, Christian...and family law would be applied according to this categorisation.


where did they say they were going to change the judicial system?
can you link to it?


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

From the Hurreyah we Adala party manifesto.

“The adoption of a civil state, ruled neither by the military nor religion.”

To me there has been no mention of any changes to the current judicial system of 3 parts law.
Muslims and Christians can choose to go to any of the 3.
Athiests can go to any of the 3.

The next parliament will make the new constitution anyway made up of the 100 selected and it's not going to pass any referendum if the majority are not for it anyway.

Where did you get this information?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Cairo Cathy said:


> where did they say they were going to change the judicial system?
> can you link to it?


I never said a change to the judicial system was part of their election program.


----------

